# Bottom bracket adjustment



## bikecrazy (Oct 27, 2022)

Is there a preferred way to adjust the tension on the bottom bracket bearings with the Schwinn one piece crank? I typically use the Lucas red grease. I set mine just tight enough so there is no wobble felt when pushing the crank arm side to side. What say you?


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 27, 2022)

You do exactly as i do.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 27, 2022)

Me too


----------



## juvela (Oct 27, 2022)

-----

when you get everything completed on the bike you could celebrate by inviting Mothra over for dinner...


-----


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 27, 2022)

We have a love hate relationship


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 27, 2022)

As you can see


----------

